# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والأنترنت >  عملاق تشغيل كروت التلفزيون الجديد BlazeVideo HDTV نسخة كاملة ويعمل مع Win7

## هدوء عاصف

عملاق تشغيل كروت التلفزيون الجديد BlazeVideo HDTV نسخة كاملة
BlazeVideo HDTV Player 6.0.0.2 Professional | 14,9 Mb

مع باتش مجرب مع ويندوز 7 

يمكنك مشاهدة قنوات التلفزيون والتسجيل منها كما يمكنك تشغيل كاميرا الويب والتسجيل منها ويمكنك تشغيل ملفات الصوت والفيديو أيضا بالأضافة للكثير من الميزات الرائعة مع واجهة أنيقة ولغة عربية متاحة






للتحميل من هنا

----------


## mylife079

يسلمو محمود 

جاري التحميل والتجريب 


 :Eh S(4):  :Eh S(4):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]شكرا لمرورك محمد .. قبل شوي جربته ورائع جدا  :Smile: [/align]

----------


## البلد

جاري التحميل و التجربة

----------


## ramitamimi

مشكوووور يا برنس 
 :36 1 11[1]:

----------


## ramitamimi

جاري التحميل :SnipeR (29):

----------


## ramitamimi

:Goudgrijp 12 13:   :36 1 12[1]:   :SnipeR (30):

----------


## ramitamimi

:Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (13):

----------


## ramitamimi

:Goudgrijp 12 13:  :Goudgrijp.br004 01:  :36 2 58[1]:

----------


## زوزو البواب

مشكووووووووووور

----------

